# Omega F300 Running Slow?



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

I have recently bought a lovely blue dialed Omega Constellation f300hz. After the initial joy I notice that it is running slow - it loses around 15 minutes per day. Could it simply need a new battery or is some kind of adjustment probably required? Any advice appreciated thanks.


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi

Test the battery first. If battery is OK, then it could be poor indexing caused by a dirty or worn index wheel.Or it could be the friction wheel slipping as they required only very little resistance or else the motion work will unlock, and spin when setting the time, this takes off the teeth on the index wheel!!

Test the battery first though.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## Philz (Oct 20, 2009)

May need a visit to the seaside watch hospital. Ask for Dr Silverhawk.


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

> May need a visit to the seaside watch hospital. Ask for Dr Silverhawk


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

watchking1 said:


> > May need a visit to the seaside watch hospital. Ask for Dr Silverhawk
> 
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Or I will happily take a look for you.....

Normally I wouldn't be quite so mercenary in offering my services, but as i am currently unemployed I have plenty of time on my hands for such investigations....

Oh and a couple of quid here and there always comes in handy for food and such like...

PM me if you require my help


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

We are VERY lucky to have both Silverhawk AND KeithT to work on theses fine modules.

I have used both and they do great work :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

OK so I changed the battery and now it is running fine - phew! Thanks to all and to KeithT - I have a couple of these f300s so will bear you in mind for any future issues!


----------

